# Is a new Merc 25 too heavy for Grizzly 1448?



## Riverrabbit (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm in the market for a motor for my new (2016) Grizzly 1448 and I have been all over the map on what I want to run on it. I currently have a 1988 Mariner 9.9 that I got for a great deal but it's just not quite enough motor to get the little grizz up and out of the water. I've been considering a new Merc 25 but they seem really heavy.. then started looking for used 20-30hp 2 strokes but they are really hard to find, so now back to new, but a lighter 20hp merc. 

aside from added speed, I really like the idea of paying a bit more for the 25 because the full power trim setup instead of simple power tilt on the 20.. and the larger 25 would just look so much cooler on my little 1448! But would it be too heavy? I was only able to see a few pics of a 1448 with a new merc 25 sitting in the water and it does look like the transom is sitting awfully low. Like you might swamp the boat every time you let off the throttle. 

Does anybody here have a newish grizzly 1448 with a big 170lbs motor that can comment? It's a big investment and I want to get it right the first time.


----------



## Crazyboat (Sep 28, 2016)

How much additional weight is the 25 over your 9.9?


----------



## Riverrabbit (Sep 28, 2016)

my 9.9 weighs about 75 lbs. a new merc 25 base is 157 but with power trim and es maybe 170.. so almost 100lbs more. a new 20hp is about 115 lbs base model.


----------



## Sinkingfast (Sep 28, 2016)

Load the boat as usual with no motor and place boat in the water. Have a friend who weighs 170 or so sit on the transom. Make sure friend has preserver on...thats what I'd do..

Or with boat and motor in water with a 100lb person sit on the transom..well maybe sit on motor..you get the idea..


----------



## nccatfisher (Sep 28, 2016)

I have a 25 (new) yamaha 4 stroke on a '97 1448 Grizzly. It is actually rated for a 40. My motor weighs 172#. I previously had a 97 25 Johnson. I can't tell any difference as far as weight.

I do have my fuel tank and two batteries up under the front deck so my weight is distributed well. I forgot to add that mine also has a tall transom that uses a long shaft motor if that makes any difference.


----------



## Riverrabbit (Sep 28, 2016)

Right on. my 2016 seems like an odd ball Transom. 17.5". I actually measure 18.5 to the keel but they call it a 17.5. And I think the older Grizzly's were quite a bit lighter.. mine is 530 lbs dry. but I do have a big 100AH battery in the back I guess could be relocated up front.


----------



## nccatfisher (Sep 28, 2016)

Riverrabbit said:


> Right on. my 2016 seems like an odd ball Transom. 17.5". I actually measure 18.5 to the keel but they call it a 17.5. And I think the older Grizzly's were quite a bit lighter.. mine is 530 lbs dry. but I do have a big 100AH battery in the back I guess could be relocated up front.


 I have two of those batteries, I moved both of them up front along with the fuel tank. I had to enlarge the hole about 2.5" best I remember along the bottom so as to get the fuel tank in and out. I bought two sets of heavy duty jumper cables from Harbor Freight and changed the ends and ran them down each side for my leads. That was much cheaper than buying heavy wire from a welding supply or parts house. Then I also ran my fuel line back also. All this is in the V in the side behind the ribs. It wasn't a bad job but turned out neat and got all that stuff up front and out from under foot in the back.


----------



## bobberboy (Sep 29, 2016)

I have a 2010 25EFI w/T&T Merc on my 2009 Grizzly 1448 and it's fine. Very sluggish out of the hole but once on plane it gets speeds in the upper 20's. It may be sluggish due to the weight, I don't know and really doesn't matter to me as I'm not in a race to get to a fishing hole.


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 29, 2016)

shouldnt be. when i bought mine they were trying to get me to upgrade from the 20 that came on it. i wish i would have....... may have to shift weight around to get it to sit in the water just right.


----------



## Riverrabbit (Sep 29, 2016)

all interesting info. Lovedr79 do you find the 20 is a bit under powered? Or your just looking for a bit more top end?


----------



## Kier (Sep 30, 2016)

My 1985 BassTracker is a basicallly a 17x48 and has a 50HP 2cycle Mercury motor on it. The 50 flies with one or two people but has a rough time with 3-4 to get on plane. Max is 4 for the boat. I would go with the 25HP if your boat is rated for it.


----------



## Riverrabbit (Oct 1, 2016)

what do you guys think about a 2003 Tohatsu 40? Power trim, ES, and controls.. pretty sure it's a twin which puts it at about 130lbs. It's located near salt water but for $1900 cdn it's about 1/3 the price of a new 25 or 30.


----------



## Riverrabbit (Oct 1, 2016)

i guess it's a Triple.. so about 160lbs.. still a hair lighter than a new merc 25 and I've heard they are a bit under powered for a 40 so maybe not a bad match?


----------



## Molokai (Oct 1, 2016)

Looking at the same hp class for my boat and with most brands there is a significant weight increase from the 20hp to the 25hp. Typically in the 50-60lb range. Seems to negate the extra hp but a lot of the manufacturers 30hp weighs the same as the 25hp so why not go with the 10hp increase vs. the 5hp? I think im going to go with the Suzuki 20hp at 108lbs and has an ignition system which requires no battery. I could go with a much lighter 12v battery for my electronics. my only concern (small) with the Suzuki is it's lack of oil filter. But hey...it takes 1 quart of oil...not very expensive to change more often.


----------



## Riverrabbit (Oct 1, 2016)

Going to look at the Tohatsu 40 triple 2 smoker tomorrow and it weighs less than all of the newer 25 and 30's so hopefully it looks good.


----------



## Riverrabbit (Oct 2, 2016)

turned out to be the TDLI.. 200 lbs. oh well back to the search!


----------



## Riverrabbit (Oct 5, 2016)

well I found a motor! No power trim like I was hoping but it's a nice light 25 and the price was right. Had to buy the entire boat package but I think I'll get every penny back. a 14' Sea Nymph with Karavan trailer and 1995 Johnson 25 with electric start. Has a Tiller to control conversion but it looks well done and works perfect. Motor needs a starter solenoid and missing the little pin to adjust trim. could use a prop too. Got the whole thing for $2200.


----------

